# FYI A good book free online.:)



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is a good book and free online for those that haven't read it. http://www.mcwilliams.com/books/books/life1/ He has other books online as well.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

anyone take a look at these books?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

eric...i just had a look at them...but will have to wait til tommorrow when my nightly meds havent kicked in like they have now...but what i read was interesting....thanks for the post------------------AussieDeb


> quote:In this world we all need humor


 aussiecoppin###aol.com


----------

